# Lulu didn't make it



## kaorii (Jan 4, 2008)

So, in her memory, here's her life story.

A few days before Christmas, my brother gave me a $75 gift card to Pet Supply Plus and told me that they had baby rats just old enough to leave Mom. He had gotten his friend there to hold all of them until I chose my two.

That's when I met Lulu and Lola! Lulu, the hyper-active, playful furball, and her sister Lola, the scared. shy, but dominant one of the two.

I picked out a cage similar to the one my Psychology teacher uses for our class rats, but the girl convinced me to get a different one that had wider spaces between the bars.

When I got home, I assembled my girls' new house and set it up with all the new accessories. Lulu began to explore my room at once, but never walked too far from me. Lola stayed in the little pet box they had traveled home in.

Then I found out the bars were too far apart. While babysitting the Psychology girls over Christmas break, my babies would get out of their cage and somehow squeeze into the other cage. The Psych girls and Lola started ignoring Lulu within a few days, so she was my constant companion, even sleeping in my bed with me at night.

When the Psych rats went home, Lola refused to stay in her own cage. Every time I left the room she would get out and hide somewhere. Since I couldn't socialize very well when I didn't know where she was, Lulu continued to be my little shoulder munchkin.

But a few nights ago, Lulu disappeared too. I checked all the usual places, and ended up taking everything off my bookshelf so I could move it. I was greeted with a mound of poo, a terrified Lola, and a suddenly sick Lulu. 

At first, I thought maybe she was just tired, so I put her and Lola in a new cage in my closet so they could get some sleep. When she didn't improve, I posted frantically on here ^^ and found a vet. He told me to feed her with a syringe (sp?) and blah blah. She got a little better, then went completely downhill again last night. Instead of crawling around under my covers and tickling the **** out of me, she sat in the bend of my arm and shook.

I found her this morning curled up by her old cage.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss  *hugs*
I hope lulu is having fun in the rainbow bridge


----------



## kaorii (Jan 4, 2008)

I bet she is, she was hyper-active enough in life/health


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I was really hoping she was going to get better.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

That really stinks. I'm sure she's waiting eagerly for you on the other side.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, it's never easy when they run off to rainbow bridge


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. She must have been a great companion. Hope for the best for the future.


----------



## Adie09 (Jan 24, 2008)

she seems like a wonderful rat.
I wish the best for her in rattie heaven.
But stay positive...and try to remember they're waiting for you ^-^

Nikki >.<


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Lulu, poor girl.


----------

